# how to disable tpms in mk5?



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

08 Rabbit and I want turn of tpms 
thanks





Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWDA71K98W223783 Mileage: 22350km/13887miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1567 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H03N20KN
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 72E12E3F14DD

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7BFF031B4397

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3F87B70B170F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 73EF2B3B6BC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007934834
Coding: 108D8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 03313 444 52195
VCID: 71E3213311DB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 030108 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 03313 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0225128
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336FEB3B2B47

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 200
Mileage: 18260 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:48:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0AA1FQ 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CDD304736F9

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 77F71F2B7FBF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H03N20KN
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 03313 444 52195
VCID: 356BD5232533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 090108F1001065
Coding: ED807F070003020002
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3065E437DA51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H03N20KN
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 356BD5232533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3875DC173221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 356BD5232533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 840DF8E7BE69

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3973D913092B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0035 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2201060
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 29530953F98B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3875DC173221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 840DF8E7BE69

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1302 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3973D913092B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

TPMS is in 46 controler


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

ok,lets start from the beginning
how turn this off?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

It is against the law to do this and could be a liability for you.

Please consider this before trying to disable this function.

Why do you want to remove this?

Jack


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

anyone can give me step by step how to disable tpms?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The TPMS system is integral with the comfort module, but we won't be able to assist with the step-by-step removal of it if you aren't able to find the documented coding bit. 

TPMS is required on all US light vehicles produced after September 1, 2007. This would include all 2008 and newer Model Year cars. This is explained here in a very simple layout, the NHTSA (downloadable) pdf is also available from that site if you want to read it:

http://www.bartecusa.com/tpms_legislation.htm


----------



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

TPMS owned!


TPMS off (light)
19-CAN Gateway
07-Coding
Coding Helper ----> Scroll down and check/uncheck 1 box


TPMS off (message)
46-Central Conv.
07-Coding
Coding Helper ----> Scroll down and check/uncheck 1 box


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Thank you. 

To answer the questions above.. the reason to disable it for me, is because my winter wheels don't have sensors. I hate the light flashing at me and staying lit all the time.

Could it really be illegal for me to disable it? Sorry but the sensors cost too much for me to put them on the snows.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Barren said:


> Thank you.
> 
> To answer the questions above.. the reason to disable it for me, is because my winter wheels don't have sensors. I hate the light flashing at me and staying lit all the time.
> 
> Could it really be illegal for me to disable it? Sorry but the sensors cost too much for me to put them on the snows.


Discount Tire installed my winter tires on new wheels without sensors no question, I checked with Sears before they said they would not install without sensors since the car came equipped with them. I disabled the active TPMS for the winter, but activated the passive, ABS-bases system. Not sure if that would work on your vehicle. I am also very good about checking pressure, at least every time I refuel.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

the reason to disable it for me is because I brought 08 Rabbit from US to Europe


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Is it really illegal for me to disable the system when I don't have sensors? It's obviously not illegal for me to buy wheels without them.


----------



## b0bbybisc0 (Mar 17, 2010)

This is EXACTLY what I want to do as well. Thank you for asking the question because this light bugs me as well. Now I just have to find someone with a VAG COM in Minneapolis that can help me.



mniadna said:


> TPMS owned!
> 
> 
> TPMS off (light)
> ...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

b0bbybisc0 said:


> Now I just have to find someone with a VAG COM in Minneapolis that can help me.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

mniadna said:


> TPMS owned!
> 
> 
> TPMS off (light)
> ...




box 1? what You mean by that? there are bytes and bits


I did this
I uncheck "tire pressure monitoring" which is byte 3 , bit 0

Warning light is off but I have one faul code

*Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component and/or Version: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Software Coding: ED807F060003020002
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3065E437DAB3

1 Fault Found:

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36172 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:41:15*


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You will have this code because your CAN Gateway module still see TPMS module. You just have to live with it.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

ok
I just find out one more fault
I change from 1 to 2 in channel 2 in 65 TIRE PRESSURE
but still have this fault


* Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component and/or Version: RDK 0450
Software Coding: 0100101
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 840DF8E7BE8B

1 Fault Found:

01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 152
 Mileage: 36174 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:51:51*


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Barren said:


> Is it really illegal for me to disable the system when I don't have sensors? It's obviously not illegal for me to buy wheels without them.


It's illegal for a professional (dealership, shop, professional mechanic, etc) to disable the TPMS system. Could be negligent if the pressure drops and the customer experiences a blowout. I don't believe it's illegal for you to disable it yourself.

That being said, it is perfectly legal for a shop to install wheels without sensors and leave the tire light blazing on the dash. This is legal because it does not modify, alter, or disable the function of the TPMS system itself. The exception is new car dealerships, any wheels or tires installed before the vehicle is titled must work as though they were OE.

Switching from direct to indirect TPMS would be legal, as there's still a functional TPMS system on the vehicle.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

nobody can force me to have working tpms system in my car
tpms turned off or not working sensors,whats different
dealer or tire shop can not force You to have working tpms system in Your car

I want turn this crap off


----------



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

Just switch to the Indirect TPMS instead, I believe the mkvi use this from factory. No need to replace sensors and it will still warn you of low pressure though the abs system.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Cndnmax said:


> Just switch to the Indirect TPMS instead, I believe the mkvi use this from factory. No need to replace sensors and it will still warn you of low pressure though the abs system.


This is so annoying though. For me, it kept randomly going off even when there was no problem. In order to re-set it, you need to use VAGCOM if you dont have the switch retrofit.


----------



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

That's odd, mine has only gone off with low pressure. Just have to make sure u reset it everytime u rotate/change tires or alter the air pressure. Also make sure u get both street and freeway driving while in the learning time period.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> It is against the law to do this and could be a liability for you.
> 
> Please consider this before trying to disable this function.
> 
> ...


Really? Take that stuff somewhere else!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> Really? Take that stuff somewhere else!


Actually, we (Ross-Tech) also have the same concern. We cannot be held responsible nor can we assist with any specific step-by-step instructions as mentioned here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...pms-in-mk5&p=70122887&viewfull=1#post70122887

The OP has had several replies and seems to have followed half of the instructions/comments by altering the CAN Gateway ... but not removed the TPMS coding from the module which controls TPMS. This is intended to help repair those systems but should shed some more light on that location:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_TPMS_Systems_without_Wheel_Position_Recognition


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The OP has had several replies and seems to have followed half of the instructions/comments by altering the CAN Gateway ... but not removed the TPMS coding from the module



Yes
I uncheck "tpms" in 19-CAN Gateway but now I have 2 fault codes and I want to fix this issue.
Now I don't understand what to do in 65-Tire Pressure Monitoring to fix this issue.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The TPMS system is integral with the comfort module, but we won't be able to assist with the step-by-step removal of it if you aren't able to find the documented coding bit.
> 
> TPMS is required on all US light vehicles produced after September 1, 2007. This would include all 2008 and newer Model Year cars. This is explained here in a very simple layout, the NHTSA (downloadable) pdf is also available from that site if you want to read it:
> 
> http://www.bartecusa.com/tpms_legislation.htm


then why does my 2008 rabbit not have TPMS?


----------

